# R5 - Single Point AF + Tracking



## Memdroid (Aug 18, 2020)

I don't have my R anymore but I could (almost swear) that the single point AF could track in Servo mode. But I just cannot seem to figure this out on the R5. 
When I point the box on the subject and start metering, the box just stays there and does not move or track when the subject (or me) moves. I read the manual but I could not find which parameters to set.


----------



## Viggo (Aug 18, 2020)

In single point it does not move, but you can still track a moving subject as long as you keep the point over the subject.

you need to use auto point select tracking with the focusing point AND the large white frame around all edges for it to start with the point and the point follows the subject.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Aug 18, 2020)

Yeah I'm pretty sure single point never moved on its own. I mean that's kinda the whole purpose of single point. If you want the AF point to move to stay with a moving subject, you need to use a wider AF area than one single point.


----------



## H. Jones (Aug 18, 2020)

You have to use the AF tracking mode. There's a setting for "Initial Servo AF point for tracking" which lets you set it to the same AF point selected for single point modes. 

I have my control ring set to change AF mode between single-point and tracking, so I can easily use single-point when I need a generic focus mode for one-shot or difficult servo situations, and then roll the ring to the left to switch to AF tracking mode. With the setting set to the same AF mode as single point, this makes it super easy to choose whether I want that single point to follow and track, or to act like a normal single-point.


----------

